# The Workshop at Umeå Institute of Design, Sweden



## Switch & Lever (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello guys and gals! 

This isn't exactly "my" shop, but it's the shop which I have access to and where I spend most of my free time. It's a very well equipped shop, and while I take you through the tour in the video below keep in mind that there are many things in drawers and cupboards which I do not pull out and show. It's a wonderful place to be, it's killing me that I have to leave once I graduate in a couple of months.

Hope you enjoy! Cheers!

[video=youtube;GZFzS-PP7Gc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZFzS-PP7Gc[/video]


----------



## hermetic (Apr 18, 2014)

Really enjoyed the tour, we used to have colleges like that in the uk. When I went to school, we did metalwork. Today they call it "resistant materials" and give awards for lumps of CNC carved plastic. Good to see somewhere understands that for prototyping and experimenting, you need manual machines, and the skills to use them.
Phil, UK


----------

